# Old School Soundstream USA 204 Four (4) Channel Amp Amplifier Works 100% NICE!



## mizatt32 (Sep 10, 2010)

My amp for sale 

Had to re-list it due to a buyer wanting it to be shipped to a PO Box

Old School Soundstream USA 204 Four 4 Channel Amp Amplifier Works 100 Nice | eBay


----------



## phatredpt (Feb 22, 2006)

that thing is gorgeous...
Problem is... if I bought it... I would actually use it


----------

